# قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

من الترف أوجاعنا حب و فراق
....و من القهر أوجاعهم لقمة العيش !!

م ن​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*





::
لامنْ عرفتْ أحبابْ لاترخصْ أحبابْ 
وعطْ كلْ منْ يذكركْ بالخـــيْر حقهْ ​​*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*







*رٍفيق الجَرح ( شَحكيٍلك ! ) .!؟ تَرى مَليت هَـ الكتمآن ،..
. . . دّخيلك لآ تهَيضني ، وُ خل الهَم فْقبوُره !





أنا مَاودٍي الصّوُره ، أعَلقهآ عَلى الجدرآن 
. . . أنا ودّي بهآلجدرَان، أعَلقها عَلى الصوره *


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*






تدريَ وش اللي من غيآبكَ تعلمت ؟!
(إن القدر لآ صآر مآ أحدٍ يرده) 
و تدريَ وش اللي حدنيْ مآتكلمت ؟! 
شموخ قلبٍ مآخلقَ من يهده ! ​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*







ليـــتـ ..المطر ينزلـ على قلـوب الاحبـااابـ
.. يغسل !! مفاهيـــمـ الزع ــل و القطـــاعه​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*







*كل شيء بالدنيآ يتلآشى** |**يموت**!*
*الشوآرع .. المبآني .. الرصيف*
*الشجر .. الضوء** .. *
*و*
*السكوت** !*
*إلآ ذكرى ضمت أحلآم وأمآني*
*إحتضنهآ القلب** | **..............**و*
*عيّت لآ تفوت** !*
*عيّت لآ تفوت** !*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*







*كان عندك هم لاترفع تــقول "
يا آلــه الكون همي كم كبر "
قل ياهمـي ترى مهما تصول "
عندنا رب(ن) كبير(ن) يا بشـر "
كل هالدنيا ترى مثل الفصـول "
ضيقتـين وفرحتـين وكم كـدر "
القـهر لو طال في يومن يزول "
كـــن ماجانا بدنيتـنا قـهر "*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*





تعبت آطيح من عالي سفوحـي ..!
................... واشوف القاع يقتل ما بقـا لـي ! 

تعبت أقول للأحزان ( رووحـي )
................... ولا كنّي أقـول إلاّ ( تعالـي ) .. ! 
​*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*


.
.
آمنتْ بآلله بإنّي فآقدٍ . . ضـيّهْ !
هذآ وأنآ مضوِيّ آلبييتْ ،‘ و حاطبْ ضوّي .

زيّ الطِفلْ , لآفقد أمّـهْ | و هِيْ حيّـهْ ..
مآتِملآ عينه .. حرِيمْ آلگوونْ.. يآ خيّي ! 
​*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*





يآ مآ حـلآ النوم عـلى [فــرآش] ممدود..
.. فـ ليلـة مآيقــآل بكرهـ درآآســه

يـصـبـح عليـك الصبـح [مآجآكـ] منكود ..
ولآ جـآكـ مـن ثقـل الـدرآسسـه تعآسه ! 
​*
​


----------



## جوو الرياض (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

طرح راائع يادانه استمتعت في المكووث بين طياات متصفحك الف شكرر


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

حياك جووو
هنا اعيش وهنا متنفسي الووحيد 
دمت بوود


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*








آلـقلب مبطيْ مآ فتحتَـه لَ مخلوق
.......... نص الذيْ حطّيتهم فيه / خانوا !..~ 
​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*



جوو الرياض قال:


> طرح راائع يادانه استمتعت في المكووث بين طياات متصفحك الف شكرر


 






الأرض رحبة / علامك جالس لحالك !
ان كنت مهموم .. كلٍ عنده همومه ..
في داخلك [ طفل ] .. لا تقتله باهمالك !
وقّف زمانك .. وصح الطفل من نومه. ​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

لْو ضآقٍ صٍدرك وأمتلْى / حزن و هموم
و أبطيت مآ بآنـت علْيـك [ أبتسآمه ] ., !!
مد آلْفرآش .. و حـط حرتـك فـ آلْنـوم
لْو كآن [ كثـر آلْنوم ] .. فيه آلْملامـه ., !!


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*





*.

.
*
*شبّ السمر ... خلّ عيني ينتثر مــآآهـــآآ

مبطي و عيني بْـدمع الشـوق ممليّـه*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*[align=center] 







وآجهت آلكثير ٍمن " آلموآقف آلمزعجه "
كتمت كل حزني في دآخلي .. 

آلمتني إبتسآمتي آلمزيّفه ! 
آلمني سكوتي ، بحجة آنه ( لآ يهمني ٍ) 
أوهم نفسي بأعذآر وهمية .. كي لآآشفق عليّ 

تعلمت آن أبتسم .. رغم كل آوجآعي 
*تعلمت آن آخفي حزني لـ " فرح غيري "
تعلمت آلكتمآن للمحآفظه على / مشآعر آخرى ’! 
[/align]*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*[align=center]




.
.
ودي اني مـا اتعـداك يالبيـت الحـرام
وودي ان اعيش فيك العمر كله وامـوت 

الله اكبـر لا اذن المـذن وكبـر الامـام
واصبحوا زاكين الانفاس من خلفه نصوت 

وابتـدأ يرتـل ونظـم بترتيلـه زحـام
وأنتهى من ركعته وابتدأ يدعو قنـوت [/align]
*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

[align=center] 






يابحر .. فيني من الحـزن .. كثـر مافيـك
من حزن .. وأوجاع .. وغياب .. وغرايب !! 
حزني كبير .. أكبر مـن حـدود .. شاطيـك
وأقسى من جـروح الزمـان .. العطايـب !! 
وإن كان تنشدنـي فأنـا .. مقـدر أخفيـك
دايم اظن .. ويطلـع .. الظـن .. خايـب !! 
[/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*




مْـآ فْيْهْ كَسْرْ الاَ لْقَـى لْهْ جْبِيرَهْ
مْيْرْ البَلاَ وْشْ يَجْبْرْ (كْسْوْرْ الآحْلاَمْ) ..!​*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*





لوفي ايدي اصرخ وأعلنها على كل ها الكــون 
بس المصيبه [الصمت ] اكبر صفاتــــي !!​​*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*



​

من معلّمهم يطيرو في أدبهـم و إحتـرام 
كيف كل منهم وفاء وبينهم نفس المسافه !​

يابني آدم تعلّم من طبـع هـذا الحمـام 
ما تلاقي طير منهم حاقد وطبعه اللقافه !​*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*[align=center]



أورآق ..
.................... . أورآق ..
.أورآق .................
هــو قــد صـفــى هـالجو ؟
" أو / رآق " ؟http://www.tjarksa.com/redirect.php?url=http://games.m5zn.com/*****ng_games.htmlhttp://www.tjarksa.com/redirect.php?url=http://games.m5zn.com/*****ng_games.htmlhttp://www.tjarksa.com/redirect.php?url=http://games.m5zn.com/*****ng_games.htmlhttp://www.tjarksa.com/redirect.php?url=http://games.m5zn.com/*****ng_games.html[/align]
*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*




ياطير .. ياللّي لـك مـن الحـظ جنحـان
(يا ليـت) لـي جنحـان مثلـك واعلّـي
ياطير .. انا جيتك مـن الحـزن بطـران
عطني جناحينك .. (سلـف) لجـل خلّـي
ماهو عشان / آقـف بعاليْـة الأغصـان
ولاهو على شان / الفـرح والتسلّـي ..!
عشان لاحسيـت فـي (ثقـل الأحـزان)
اروح ادوّر (صاحـبٍ) .. ضـايـعٍ لــي
وآقـف علـى دريشتـه مطـرق البـان
(طير وعلى الشبّاك) .. منهو فطن لي *


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*



لآ تنتظر . . . !
من أحد يجي . . [ يواسيك ] . .
كل البشر ,‘
ماتحس إلا . . . / بـ وجعها . . . !​*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

[align=center] 






ليتنا..كطيور..!
لا توقفنا..حواجز..ولا سور..!

ولا يهمنا ماعلى الأرض...
وما عليها يدور..!
[/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*



​


*آلنومٍ فينيٌ يشبَه [ هموم صدريٌ ]*​
*لآجيتْ آنومهُم صَحُوْآ ..*
*وآبلشُونيٌ !*
*بسْ گيفٍ آنومنيٌ آنآ گيف =(*
*....... مَدريٌ !*
*يصلُح آنآم آن گنتْ فآتِح عيوُنيٌ** ؟!*​​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*






*..
مآخبروك ؟

أن [ الجُروح]آلنّآزفَة ’ تكره/ اللمّس !​*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*




*ما يتعب البرد
..... من شبْ المساء ضوه!

وما يلحق الشك | من جاب العذر وافي
البرد برد العواطف** بالحشا جوه
....... اللي يدّوج المحاني [ والجسد دافي ]* ​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*






ابختصـر لك , بيت مايذهب ادراج الريـاح

*.................... ........ من فهم معناه ؟ صفّـق *و* قام *و* صاح له ~*​

*شخص **لـاقابلته **إرتحت والبال إستراح* 
*.................... ........ **وشخص لو تجلس معه عمـر **ماتـرتاح لـه*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

[align=center] 




*يافلان/ه .......*
*مثل الزجآج في رقته .. ~ْ*

*إحسآسي ؛ قآبل للكسر !*

*بسسس الزجآج لآآنكسر حــآآذر تقرربه*
[/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

[align=center] 





مآتشين إلآ تزيــن بـ " قـدرة الله "
و مآتضيق .. إلآ على ربـك فرجهــآا 
[/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*



... اسجد لربك اذا امتلى قلبك [هموم]
. ربك ع تصريف [الاحزان] كافل
تلقاه بـ الشده معك دايم الدوم
يوم انك بـ وقت الرخا عنه غافل...​*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*







*هــذي دروبي و انـا فـي حـيـاتي حـر*
*اعـيـش و لو اني ما اعـرف مصـيري*
*اللي تجاهلني اغض طرفي عنه و امر*
*و اللي عـرف قـدري له كـل تـقـديـري!..*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*[align=center]





يا [ الضيق ] طآلبك فآرقها 
- - - - - - - - تعال وإتعـلل " بصدري "

تعآل لـيّ بـس وإعتقها 
- - - - - - - - وإقلط بروحي ولا تسري

إدموعي من أمس خآنقها
- - - - - - - - واليوم بآهلها >بدري[/align]
*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

[align=center] 



أسافر ...... / 

*لـ " الفرح " *​

*وألقى نهاية هـ/ الفرح مقتوول ! *​


*وأسافر ... /*

*لـ" الحزن " *​
*وألقى نهاية هالحزن قمة !*
[/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

[align=center] 




يَا طُفُولَهْ !
يلا , قُولِي وَسَمْعِينِي [ ذِكْريَآتِي ] !
خَاطِرِي / اَرْجَعْ ‘ اَعِيِيييِشْ !!
[/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*






*
يآ بحر
شفنيے وحيـد وجآلـس لحآلـيے
تركت هالكون كلـه وجيـت محتآجـڪ


جيتڪ ..}

أبرتـآح مـن حزنـيے وغربآلـيے
وأنثر هموم ٍ بصـدريے داخـل ​*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*










تحت المطـر أنسب مكـان
تبكي ولا من ينتبـه
محدٍ يشك أو يشتبـه
في هالزمان


حتى الدمـوع
حتى الوجـع 


ما يحق لك تبكي علن
أو تِظْهَـر بـ لمحة حزن 
الناس تذبح بـ الملام 
ويشيع تأليف الكلام 


تحت المطـر
انت ودموعك في ستـر


ماغير قطرات المطـر
بـ أروع حنـان
تواسيك وتخفي ماظهـر ..​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

[align=center] 




تعلمت ازيف ظح ـكتي والقلوب اسرار ...!
ع ـلى اني بخ ــير والناس تج ــهل اح ــزاني ...!

قلبي خ ـليط الح ـب والود واللين ...!
لــكن ..دنياي ح ـزينه و قلب قاسي..! 
[/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

[align=center] 




*
وش هقوتك / ياكاتم الصدر لا ضاق ..!! 
هو ينفعه لا قلت : .. خلك شمالي ..؟؟

لو القصايد .. كلها .. ( مجامل اذواق )
ماطاح دمع ../ ولاتذكرت .. غالي ’’*
[/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*




*


*مثل الشجر .. صبري *
*إذا هزني الريح .. يمكن أميل شوي ..!! *
*لكـن أبـقى .. مـكـانـي *​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*






إذا حزنت
فكــن وحيدا 
كي لا تزعج من حولكـ ...​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*



يآ غآيبَـه
كنيْ لمَحتكْ .. ( شآحبَه ) ..!
مآ آنتِ علىْ بَعضكْ أبد ..

تبسّميْ : )

كلٍ فقَد لَه صآحبه
.... كلٍ فقَد لَه صآحبه
.........كلٍ فقَد لَه صآحبه *


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*




*

لا يهزك زمانك | خل بالك وسيع
خل وقفتك مثل النخل 
( يموت ) لكن مآ يطيح *


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

_





__ماكل من حط الشنب صار رجال
....وماكل من عرض كتوفه سنافي
__غتره وطاقيه ومرزام وعقال
....والله أعلم بالــــــعلوم الخوافي _​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*





ان شكيت الحال .. محدن لي سموع
وان سكت .. الناس زادوني ملام 

طال صبري الزمان عيا يطوع
والرجا باللي عيونه ماتنام*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*






يالله عساني ماأموت الا وانا ساجـد 
أسجد إذا صليت والسجده هي السجده *


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*







لآا ضآآق صَدري / شكيْت لٍ " دفتْر اشعَاره " 
ديوَانه اللي جمعّته دون | مَا يدّري ~​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*






طفله /وتذرف دمعها في صباها
*وشلون اجل لا جا عمرها ثلاثين ؟ *


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*






ضقت و مدري وين أروح ..
رحت و مدري من وين أجي ؟

شفت ظلي به جروح , قال ظلي مرتجي :
[ تكفى تتركني و تروح ] ..
[ تكفى روح و لا تجي ] .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*






يآرب ترحمني ليآ قيل من رآق
.............لآصرت مآعآد آستطيع أبلع آلريق

لاجا الوعد وألتفـّت الساق بالساق
...........وأتلى الكلام الغرغره والتشاهيق

يالله عسانا يوم نشقات الأرياق
.............أنا وقاري هالابيات من المعاتيق ​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*




ضآيقٍ وآعرف علآج صدري ليآ ضـآيق.......
سـورةٍ تفرّج هـم وتزيد قدري 
شيـلوا القصايد والدفاتر والآوراق 
​...............وهاتوا لي القرآن لآ ضـآق صدري 
*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*
* 






 *





مدري علامي؟صار (مالي خلق )
صدري استضاق ,,وصارت النفس شين *


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

[align=center] 


*آلمَشكلَه : *
*- لَآ زآدْ حزنَكْ والِي حولَك ْعَـآيشِينْ !*
*إنْ حَآولُوآ ينسُوكْ همّكْ*
*كرمُوكْ بَ كلمتِينْ ،*
*إضحَكْ فلّهَآ عِيشْ سنِينَكْ !*

*يَ زِينهُمْ بسْ سَآكتِينْ*
*يَ زِينهُمْ بسْ سَآكتِينْ *
*يَ زِينهُمْ بسْ سَآكتِينْ* 
[/align]​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

[align=center]واخيرا وبعد طوول غياب رجعت لمتصفحي [/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*






يا [ الضيق ] طآلبك فآرقها 
- - - - - - - - تعال وإتعـلل " بصدري "

تعآل لـيّ بـس وإعتقها 
- - - - - - - - وإقلط بروحي ولا تسري

إدموعي من أمس خآنقها
- - - - - - - - واليوم بآهلها >بدري​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*[align=center] 
**



... اسجد لربك اذا امتلى قلبك [هموم]
. ربك ع تصريف [الاحزان] كافل
تلقاه بـ الشده معك دايم الدوم
يوم انك بـ وقت الرخا عنه غافل...
[/align]*http://www.tjarksa.com/redirect.php?url=http://img199.imageshack.us/i/39799627.jpg/http://www.tjarksa.com/redirect.php?url=http://img199.imageshack.us/i/39799627.jpg/http://www.tjarksa.com/redirect.php?url=http://img199.imageshack.us/i/39799627.jpg/http://www.tjarksa.com/redirect.php?url=http://img199.imageshack.us/i/39799627.jpg/


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

[align=center] 





مآتشين إلآ تزيــن بـ " قـدرة الله "
و مآتضيق .. إلآ على ربـك فرجهــآا 
[/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*






ابختصـر لك , بيت مايذهب ادراج الريـاح

*.................... ........ من فهم معناه ؟ صفّـق *و* قام *و* صاح له ~*​

*شخص **لـاقابلته **إرتحت والبال إستراح* 
*.................... ........ **وشخص لو تجلس معه عمـر **ماتـرتاح لـه*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*



​

 
*آلنومٍ فينيٌ يشبَه [ هموم صدريٌ ]*​
*لآجيتْ آنومهُم صَحُوْآ ..*
*وآبلشُونيٌ !*
*بسْ گيفٍ آنومنيٌ آنآ گيف =(*
*....... مَدريٌ !*
*يصلُح آنآم آن گنتْ فآتِح عيوُنيٌ** ؟!*​​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*




وش هقوتك / ياكاتم الصدر لا ضاق ..!! 
هو ينفعه لا قلت : .. خلك شمالي ..؟؟

لو القصايد .. كلها .. ( مجامل اذواق )
ماطاح دمع ../ ولاتذكرت .. غالي ’’​*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*







*
تدري وشّ اللّي يتعب العمر يآ " آخوي " ,
. . شخص ( ن ) تشيله في عيونك , و يعميك*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*[align=center] 





ليتني طير إلى من ضاق رفرف به جناحه
لا تضايق حرّك الجنحان لحدودالسحابـه

يرتفع حتى يبدل ضيقـة الصدر انشراحـه
يعتلي النسناس ويعانق به النور وضبابـه 
[/align]*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*[align=center] 





لاإله إلا الله . .
أجمل العبارات إن ضاقت الكربات . . 
لاإله إلا الله . .
إن زادت الآهات واشتدت الأزمات . . 
فاللهم يافاطر السماوات ، وكاشف
الظلمات ، ارزقنا نطقها عند الحاجات
ونجنا بها بعد الممات . .






 
[/align]*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*




.
تمنيت ڷو گنت گآڷقطآر بلاآڷتفآت آلے آڷمآض *


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*




حلفت انا ما اشكي على الناس همي
الا على رب البشر جالي الهم 
عناي انا ما اشكيه حتى على امي
لو كان مابه حي .. أرحم من الأم 
عندي خبر صفو الزمن مايتمي
لو يستمر سنين وشهور ماتمّ *


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*







؛
.
دربي طويل وتايه فيه ممشاي
.
مثل الغريب اللي مضيع دليله
.
.
ياطول صبري وآآآه ..ياكبر بلواي
.
أخفي عن العدوان همي وأشيله


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 فبراير 2012)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*








​ *لَقَد أَصْبَح الْبَشَر..*
​ *كِصَنَادِيق الْبَرِيد الْمُقْفَلَة..*
​ *مُتَجَاورَيْن وَلَكِن ،*
*لَا أحَد يَعْرِف مَافِي دَاخِل الاخر ! *​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 فبراير 2012)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*





 مسافر من معاناة الزمان ولوعة الحرمان
ليا ودعتكم من كثر ما ابي لاتلوموني ..
معي في شنطتي هم الخفوق وطعنة الخـلان ..
وفي حزن الدفاتر ذكريات الي تناسوني ..!​ *


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 فبراير 2012)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

* 





.
.

تْقَهْـوْيْتْكْ سْنْيْنْ وْ لآ نْوَيْتْ آهْـــزّ فْنْجَــآليْ

......................./ عَلْيْكْ اللهْ وَ آمْـآنْهْ لآ تْجْيْبْ آلعْيْـدْ وَ آهْــزّهْ ..!​ *


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 فبراير 2012)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*

*



*

*وجدت بأني لا أحتفظ بالأشياء لقيمتها ، 
بل لقيمة أصحابها *


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 فبراير 2012)

*رد: قصيده ....... وصوره ( متجدد)*








*يارب ماغيرك إلى ضاق هالكـون
وإلاّ إتسَع .. أدعيه صُبح وعشيّـه 

جيتك وانا مبسوط .. واليوم مغبون
وضعت راسي وسط رَفْعَـة يديّـه 

أنت الذي تَقْدَر على كُـن ويكـون
وآنـا الفقيـر ولامعـي مقـدريّـه

أرجي الفَرَج يوم الفَرَج زار ذا النون
وآنا هنـا .. يـارب ترْسلْـه ليـّه
*


----------

